# دورة تصميم الطرق باستخدام مرجع التصميم العالمي (( aashtoo )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مايو 2012)

*دورة تصميم الطرق باستخدام مرجع التصميم العالمي (( AASHTOO )) *


*
السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ..... أعود اليكم بعد طول غياب وبعد العديد من الظروف التي منعتني من متابعة اداء واجبي تجاه ديني ووطني وأهديكم تلك الدورة التي اتناول فيها دليل تصميم الطرق باستخدام الكود العالمي AASHTOO

وسوف تتناول تلك الدورة جميع عناصر تصميم الطرق وفقا للكودات العالمية

اتمني ان تنال رضاؤكم واسال الله ان يهدينا الي مافيه الخير*










*والان مع محتويات الدورة*








وسوف تكون تلك المشاركة مكان لوضع كافة الدروس والمشاركات أتمني من الادارة اضافتها تلقائيا الي المشاركة الاصلية لتكتمل الفائدة


وهذه اولي الحلقات وهي علي اليوتيوب ليسهل مشاهدتها وتحميلها لمن لايستطيع تحميلها من اخواننا المهندسين



*الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة دورة التصميم بالاشتو AASHTOO*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeG297MWNoE&feature=youtu.be


*وسوف انزل باقي حلقات الدورة تبعا علي تلك المشاركة*





​


----------



## hosh123 (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك م/ ايمن قنديل وزادك الله علماً


----------



## م.قيس (4 مايو 2012)

يشرفني ان اكون ثاني من يرد عليك

مشكور على صفحاتك البيضاء ، وفي ميزان حسناتك 

المهندس قيس \ فلسطين الصمود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة الثانية : الدراسات المرورية في aashtoo*

*الحلقة الثانية : الدراسات المرورية في AASHTOO*


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34rdCADfgW8&feature=youtu.be


*وسوف انزل باقي حلقات الدورة تبعا علي تلك المشاركة*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 مايو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك وزادك علما ونفتخر بانك مصرى


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
واتمنى لك كل توفيق باذنه تعالى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة الثالثة: سعة الطريق والعربات التصميمية*



*الحلقة الثالثة : سعة الطريق والعربات التصميمية*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7heWh37OWXI&feature=youtu.be


*انتظروني في باقي الحلقات*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة الرابعة : السرعة التصميمية ودرجات الخدمة للطرق*





*الحلقة الرابعة : السرعة التصميمية ودرجات الخدمة للطرق*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTwv-V6Xd_o&feature=youtu.be


*انتظروني في باقي الحلقات*​


----------



## mr x (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 مايو 2012)

*روابط تحميل الاربع حلقات الاولي من الدورة علي الميديا فير*

*

روابط تحميل الاربع حلقات الاولي من الدورة علي الميديا فير*




*الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة دورة التصميم بالاشتو AASHTOO*


http://www.mediafire.com/?uy8bepe44k6r915



*الحلقة الثانية : الدراسات المرورية في AASHTOO


*http://www.mediafire.com/?bcah0fle15xc18l*


* *الحلقة الثالثة : سعة الطريق والعربات التصميمية*


http://www.mediafire.com/?y8g73btb774f1ki




*الحلقة الرابعة : السرعة التصميمية ودرجات الخدمة للطرق*



http://www.mediafire.com/?g0i49gd8lvve4tk





*
اسالكم صالح الدعاء*


​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام​


----------



## moatef (5 مايو 2012)

مجهود ممتاز ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (5 مايو 2012)

يا أبو قنديل يا جامد , جزاك الله خيراً , وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك,,,,


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (5 مايو 2012)

*الك الله كل خير والف شكر *


----------



## mostafammy (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوووور يا مهندس ايمن قنديل ... انت واحد من الاساتذه الدين تعلمت منهم civil 3d >>> ومازلنا نتعلم منك ... المهندس سالم .. ليبيا ... مصراته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكريم انتظروني في باقي الحلقات غدا
​


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

يا مهندس ايمن اوجه اليك سؤالا ..مالمطلوب مني في برنامج السيفل بحيت لني اصمم طريق .. بالاشتوو ...هل هو ياخد المعلومات بنفسه ول كيف ......


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

الله اكبر .. منور يا بش مهندس


----------



## brraq (6 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وحنا معاك من البداية الى النهاية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 مايو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> يا مهندس ايمن اوجه اليك سؤالا ..مالمطلوب مني في برنامج السيفل بحيت لني اصمم طريق .. بالاشتوو ...هل هو ياخد المعلومات بنفسه ول كيف ......



الاخ الحبيب م سالم

من المعروف ان برنامج السيفل يعتمد في ادتا بيسdata base الخاصة به علي المرجع العالمي aashtoo وهنا يظهر دورنا كمهندسين تصميم في ضرورة الربط بين software وبين المواصفات حتي لانكون مجرد مستخدمين للبرنامج ونكون متقنين للربط بين عالم البرامج وواقع التصميم والتنفيذ


----------



## garary (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك دروة ممتازة ...........


----------



## sosohoho (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك وعلى المجهود الاكثر من رائع .... بس يا ريد اذا امكن دورة اشتو على البرنامج civil 3d مع جزيل الشكر لك ^_^


----------



## salemdammona (6 مايو 2012)

منور يا بش مهدس على اجابتك لسؤالي .. ولكن نريد منك ان توضح لنا بالصورة كيف البرنامج يؤخد بنفسه المعلومات في برنامج السيفل ... في اي خطوة تحديدا .. ... او بطريقة اوضح .. كيف يتعامل السفل مع الاشتووووووو ... وربي يبارك لك في مالك وويبارك لك فبي عائلتك الكريمه .... وانا ابحت عن موقع دورة سيفل في القاهرة .. لاني انا الان جريح في اليونان ... من اتار القدافي ... والحمد لله شفيت .. وانا اريد ان ادهب الى مصر تحديدا القاهره .. لأن اخي يدرس هناك ... فأبحت عن دورة سيفل في القاهرة ... من فضلك يا بش مهندس


----------



## م/غلاب البعداني (7 مايو 2012)

*وما من كاتب الا سيلقى غداة الحشر ماكتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بيدك غير شيى يسرك في القيامة أن تراه
.....
مشكور يامهندس أيمن*


----------



## eng1989 (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أريد شكر المهندس أيمن على هذا المجهود وعلى كافة المجهودات التي يقوم بها
ونريد مواصلة هذه الدورة .. ورفع الحلقة الخامسة
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2012)

eng1989 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> أريد شكر المهندس أيمن على هذا المجهود وعلى كافة المجهودات التي يقوم بها
> ونريد مواصلة هذه الدورة .. ورفع الحلقة الخامسة
> ولك جزيل الشكر​


*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب علي الرد الجميل وبأذن الله اليوم سوف ارفع مجموعة من الحلقات ...فانتظروني*


​


----------



## garary (10 مايو 2012)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب علي الرد الجميل وبأذن الله اليوم سوف ارفع مجموعة من الحلقات ...فانتظروني*
> 
> 
> ​



*فى الانتظار بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة الخامسة : المسافة الكافية للتوقف قبل الاصطدام بالعائق stopping sight distance*

*

الحلقة الخامسة : المسافة الكافية للتوقف قبل الاصطدام بالعائق stopping sight distance


 *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iMpApH_od0*

*
*انتظروني في مزيد من الحلقات القادمة*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2012)

*
دروس الفيديو للفصل الثالث 



*








*جاري رفع باقي الدروس*







*
*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة السادسة : المسافة الكافية لتجاوز سيارة وعدم الاصطدام بسيارة مقابلة passing sight distance*

*

الحلقة السادسة : المسافة الكافية لتجاوز سيارة وعدم الاصطدام بسيارة مقابلة passing sight distance


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLt1Ea57exQ&feature=youtu.be*



انتظروني في المزيد 

جاري رفع باقي الدروس

اسالكم صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (10 مايو 2012)

زۆر سوپاس


----------



## salemdammona (10 مايو 2012)

الله ايبارك فيك با مهندس ايمن وانا من متابعي دروسك اول باول .... الله اكبر ولله الحمد ... المهندس سالم ..... ليبيا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 مايو 2012)

*دورة تصميم الطرق بالاشتو الحلقات من 1 الي 6 ملف pdf*

*


دورة تصميم الطرق بالاشتو الحلقات من 1 الي 6 ملف pdf


http://www.mediafire.com/view/?bce2bagvz4txga6



أسالكم صالح الدعاااااء
*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (11 مايو 2012)

الف مليون شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 مايو 2012)

*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام


انتظروني في جديد الحلقات



*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 مايو 2012)

*

انتظروني اليوم في حلقات جديدة علي الملتقي *​


----------



## تامر. (14 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً مهندس أيمن ، وجعل الله ما تقدمه لنا في موازين حسناتك .
*:84:


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وايمانا
وادخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## bari (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة السابعة : المنحنيات الافقية horizontal curve*

*


الحلقة السابعة : المنحنيات الافقية horizontal curve


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYgYbE-N_e0&feature=youtu.be




انتظروني في باقي الحلقات


*​


----------



## land surveyor (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2012)

شكرالك..... الله يعطيك القوة والعقل النير....والقلب الطيب يا طيب ^_^


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 مايو 2012)

*الحلقة الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة مرفوعة علي الميديا فير*

*
الحلقة الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة مرفوعة علي الميديا فير

الحلقة الخامسة : المسافة الكافية للتوقف ssd


http://www.mediafire.com/?2bv7msv1n73hckb

الحلقة السادسة : المسافة الكافية للتجاوز psd


http://www.mediafire.com/?dm5lxbmi9n29yay


الحلقة السابعة : المنحنيات الافقية horizontal curves 


http://www.mediafire.com/?y7p648nx54g89n2


ملف الاكسل للحلقة السابعة خاص بالمنحنيات الافقية


http://www.mediafire.com/view/?mrgu704ewud5f4u



انتظروني في المزيد من الحلقااات علي منتدانا



*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 مايو 2012)

اخواني الكرام 

السلام عليكم

*يهمني جدا رأي السادة اعضاء الملتقي في الحلقات من حيث الاسلوب وطريقة العرض ومحتوي الدورة حتي يتسني لنا معرفة مدي الاقبال علي الدورة وهل نتابع بشغف ام لا ......؟؟



*


----------



## mohamed zehiry (15 مايو 2012)

اخى الكريم الدورة مميزة ونتابع الدورة ملف ملف


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (15 مايو 2012)

اخى \المهندس ايمن قنديل جزاك الله خير .وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء انتظروني في الحلقات الجديدة اليوم علي منتدانا*
​


----------



## saam00011 (16 مايو 2012)

الله يكرمك ويعطيك من علمه ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ashraf M (17 مايو 2012)

Dear Ayman
Vey Good Effort - wish you good luck
Just one note after I saw one of your videos about spirals
I prefer to say Transitional Curves as Transitional is main category
Transitional Curves : Spiral and Non Spirals
Spirals have some subcategories 
Clothoid is one of the spirals
Best Regards​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مايو 2012)

Ashraf M قال:


> Dear Ayman
> Vey Good Effort - wish you good luck
> Just one note after I saw one of your videos about spirals
> I prefer to say Transitional Curves as Transitional is main category
> ...



thanks for your great effort

i will explain it by another way​


----------



## sosohoho (26 مايو 2012)

هل من جديد ؟ .... وشكرا لك ^_^


----------



## هشام علي احمد (19 يونيو 2012)

مهندس / ايمن
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.samir1 (21 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ....


----------



## المهندس_1 (22 يونيو 2012)

بصراحة مجهود رائع 


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (22 يونيو 2012)

شكر لكم


----------



## OMER2882007 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الف الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس ايمن والله يجزاك الف خييييييييييير

انت عندنا في اليمن مشهور بكل بفضل حلقاتك التعليمية في البرامج ونحن نحفظ لك فضلك في تعليمنا هذه البرامج
اسال الله ان يجزيك الف خيييييييير

ياريت تكمل هذه الدورة ولا هي انتهت بالحلقة السابعه


----------



## nabil2005 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس ايمن قنديل على الشروحات المبسطة و الواضحة.
استفدت كثيرا من التصميم الهندسي للطرق كما قمت بتحيين عديد المعلومات التي ضاعت من الذاكرة.
اتساءل هل بالإمكان شرح كيفية حساب سمك طبقات الرصف الاسفلتي و الخرساني بطريقة سلسة و مبسطة كما في الدورات السابقة.
شكرا و جازاك الله كل خير.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
فى انتظار الجديد من حضرتك 
مهندس أيمن قنديل​


----------



## diaa_500 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع .... فعلا عمل ممتاز و مفيد


----------



## معمر السمومي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.امين الزبيدي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يخزيك الخير بش مهندس


----------



## aeme1989 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

كلماتى لاتستطيع التعبير عن مدى إعجابى بمجهوداتك الرائعة وعطائك المستمر مهندس أيمن،وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم.:14::14::14::14:


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## anytaali (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## yaseruthm (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس 
الف تحيه 
ي م


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشاء الله والله يبارك لك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الحفيظ كنعان (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك االله خيرا اخي ولكن الرابط لم يفتح ارجو العلم 
مع تحياتنا


----------



## عبد الحفيظ كنعان (27 أكتوبر 2012)

عندي سؤال لو سمحت لي اخي الفاضل : ما هي فائدة البولمر للخلطة الاسفلتية . وكيف يمكن الحصول على برنامج سوبر بيف 
مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## فواز العنسي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اتمنى منك يابشمهندس ايمن عند شرح المقطع الطول التصميمي ان توضح موضوع مسافه الاستراحه التى تاتي بين اعلى ميل مسموح به والله يكتب لك الاجر وكلنا نكمل بعض انشاء الله


----------



## metkal (31 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر و التقدير استاذ ايمن


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وقواااااااااك ونشكرك على مجهوداتك ومواضيعك القيمة . تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بدوام الخير والصحة


----------



## mahmoud khalid (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moha gemy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

هاااااااااايل


----------



## عمر علي 86 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا مهندس أيمن


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني انتظروني في المجموعة الجديدة سيتم رفعها غدا


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكراااااااااا مهندس ايمن*

السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن 
انا جديد في التصميم وعايز اعمل تصميم طرق لمخطط قطعة ارض مقسمة وموضح عليها عروض الشوارع ما هي البيانات التي احتاجها كي ابدا المشروع ومن اين ابدا
اريد خطوات معينة متسلسلة علما بانني اعمل علي السيفل واعمل به بروفايلات وسكاشن وغيرها من اسطح ونقاط
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## yaseruthm (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks Bash muhandis


----------



## riyadh.m.yasin (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## abdallha146 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أحمد. (11 نوفمبر 2012)

كم انت عظيم ايها الفتى اسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون يارب تفخر مصر بك ياباشمهندس ايمن واتمنى ان نتقابل قريبا وبعد ان شرفت بالتعرف عليك اشرف باللقية بك دمت ذخرا للوظن العربي


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما 
وحمدلله على سلامتك


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## المساااااح (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا دوكتور ايمن ... وتحيه لكل هندسة المنصورة .... ويارب الفائدة تعم على الجميع فى منتدانا الرائع !!


----------



## Eng_محمد عبده (26 نوفمبر 2012)

_*لا اله الا الله*_


----------



## ضرغام يعقوب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك لعمل الخير يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## صالح صلاح البجلاتى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

NeoBux: The Innovation in Paid-to-Click Services


----------



## mois (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصميم الطرق*

لوتكرمت ابحث عند طريقة لتصميم سماكة طبقات الطرق ( طبقة الاسفلت والطبقة الاساس ولاساس المساعد ) ويكون افضل لو فيه برنامج لتسهيل العملية الحسابية*دورة تصميم الطرق باستخدام مرجع التصميم العالمي (( AASHTOO )) *


*
السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء ..... أعود اليكم بعد طول غياب وبعد العديد من الظروف التي منعتني من متابعة اداء واجبي تجاه ديني ووطني وأهديكم تلك الدورة التي اتناول فيها دليل تصميم الطرق باستخدام الكود العالمي AASHTOO

وسوف تتناول تلك الدورة جميع عناصر تصميم الطرق وفقا للكودات العالمية

اتمني ان تنال رضاؤكم واسال الله ان يهدينا الي مافيه الخير*










*والان مع محتويات الدورة*








وسوف تكون تلك المشاركة مكان لوضع كافة الدروس والمشاركات أتمني من الادارة اضافتها تلقائيا الي المشاركة الاصلية لتكتمل الفائدة


وهذه اولي الحلقات وهي علي اليوتيوب ليسهل مشاهدتها وتحميلها لمن لايستطيع تحميلها من اخواننا المهندسين



*الحلقة الاولي : مقدمة دورة التصميم بالاشتو AASHTOO*


1 introduction to AASHTOO دورة تصميم الطرق بالاشتو - YouTube


*وسوف انزل باقي حلقات الدورة تبعا علي تلك المشاركة*





​[/QUOTE]


----------



## islam zakho (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير :1:


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير باشمهندس ايمن


----------



## احمد مناحي (5 مارس 2013)

​رحم الله والديك يا استاذ ايمن والله انتم مبدعين ياشعب مصر اخوك مهندس احمد من العراق


----------



## mohamed ah (5 مارس 2013)

حضرتك بفضل اللة ونعمتة انسان عبقرى ولو كان هناك تقدير اعلى فانت احق بة جزاك اللة خير الدنيا وحسن ثواب الاخرة انى احبك فى اللة


----------



## Zorro14 (8 مارس 2013)

طبعا شكرا جزيلا للمهندس المحترم ايمن قنديل 
لكن عندي طلب 
الاقي عند حضرتك شرح لبرانمج MEpDG


----------



## كبل (8 مارس 2013)

الف شكر وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hiwa karim (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك اللة


----------



## civilengo123 (16 مارس 2013)

وفقك الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة علم ينتفع بة ليوم القيامة وشفاعة لك يارب


----------

